# Convert Drum to Disc



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you want rear disc brakes your best bet is to just buy a 2LT, Diesel or LTZ.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once adjusted properly the rear drums work extremely well.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I prefer to have drum in the back.Rear disc brakes are exposed to the weather elements that front brakes are not.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nebojsa said:


> I prefer to have drum in the back.Rear disc brakes are exposed to the weather elements that front brakes are not.


How are the rear brakes any more exposed to the elements than the front?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree with above that it is not necessary but here was a thread previously started about this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/4773-rear-brake-conversion.html


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I prefer rear disk and have completed the conversion on my honda civic. Now that it's complete I realize that it was totally not worth it. Yea they look better and perform slightly better (which is debatable) I'd never do it again to be honest.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

rear brakes arent more weather damaged but due to there lack of braking force most of the time they do seem to rust more.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ehousel said:


> rear brakes arent more weather damaged but due to there lack of braking force most of the time they do seem to rust more.


That's a sign they aren't adjusted properly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The benefit of rear discs over our rear drums will be in the low single digit percentage and only on several repeated stops where our rather large drum will have heated to the point of fade. In other words, if this isn't a track day only car, there is no point and the money spent performing the swap (which is rather involved if I remember correctly) would be put to better use on better brake pads and tires.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Kinnda suprised that the Eco didn't come with rear discs =/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Kinnda suprised that the Eco didn't come with rear discs =/


Drums have lower rolling resistance when not in use. Also, I'm not sure rear disks would help the ECO stop any faster - it already stops on a dime.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What ? You guys have special Tyres that stop on a Dime ? Now a Quarter I might Believe !


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Forget I asked. This car is a daily driver for me. I have a 1986 Buick Grand National to spend my money on. I had a chance to buy a LTZ, but I stuck with 1LT w/RS package. The payment was $32 less per month. I temporarily lost sight of the reason I bought this car. My 2000 s10 has 183k miles on it and I need to have reliable transportation that doesn't cost an arm and a leg to fuel up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MCH86GN said:


> Forget I asked. This car is a daily driver for me. I have a 1986 Buick Grand National to spend my money on. I had a chance to buy a LTZ, but I stuck with 1LT w/RS package. The payment was $32 less per month. I temporarily lost sight of the reason I bought this car. My 2000 s10 has 183k miles on it and I need to have reliable transportation that doesn't cost an arm and a leg to fuel up.


2LT would have gotten you leather and the option to have a manual if that's what you have on the 1LT RS. I know the feeling as I kinda diverted money from my Subaru fund to get a tune and haven't regret it.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> 2LT would have gotten you leather and the option to have a manual if that's what you have on the 1LT RS. I know the feeling as I kinda diverted money from my Subaru fund to get a tune and haven't regret it.


The leather I don't really car for. I would have liked a manual, but again $32 a month is over $1800 addition cost. Doesn't seem like much, but it adds up. If a had a little bit less debt, I would have went for the LTZ option.


----------

